# How-To Tips



## hauntityourself (May 27, 2010)

Here the Powerhouse of Terror crew will share tutorials on haunted house set design and build, prop building, special fx make-up and more. We will also give some tips and tricks for affordable DIY projects. Feel free to share your projects as well. We are always looking for cool new ideas or ways to improve existing methods. Thanks for watching and Enjoy!!


----------



## hauntityourself (May 27, 2010)

Here is a short video about some foam masonry columns we are working on. Let us know if you have any questions or comments!! Thanks for watching.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Haunt it. It sounds great. I moved this general discussion thread on what you're up to here, and look forward to seeing completed How Tos in the How To section. I need all the help I can get, lol.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice work. I'm loving foam. Just wish I could get more of it. And I'm with Vlad - I need all the help I can get as well!!!!!


----------



## hauntityourself (May 27, 2010)

Hey guys! Thanks for watching! We have tons of tutorials on some cheap and easy DIY ideas for your haunted house. Let us know exactly what you would like to see and if we don't already have a video, we will gladly film one. We need to know what you would find most helpful whether it be more foam masonry, special fx make-up, haunted house build tips, making a facade etc.. also feel free to share your opinions. If you think there's an easier or more effective way of doing something, we want to know!! Thanks for watching!!


----------



## hauntityourself (May 27, 2010)

Hey guys! Here is a look at the Powerhouse of Terror Scare Team preparing themselves to head out into the streets of Toronto, Canada to wish everyone a scary x-mas, as well as some more hilarious reactions from the santa scare prank!! Hope you enjoy this episode of Hauntventures!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Great channel guys, I subscribed!


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Yup, yup...good stuff, thanks! Took a quick preview of your channel, liked it and subscribed...looking forward to taking a more in-depth look.


----------



## hauntityourself (May 27, 2010)

Allen H said:


> Great channel guys, I subscribed!


Thanks so much Allen! We appreciate your support.


----------



## hauntityourself (May 27, 2010)

ouizul1 said:


> Yup, yup...good stuff, thanks! Took a quick preview of your channel, liked it and subscribed...looking forward to taking a more in-depth look.


Thanks so much! There's tons more in the next episodes of Hauntventures. We are planning on doing alot more in depth tutorials and how-to videos. Is there anything specific you are interested in seeing more of? Your feedback would be very helpful when creating future videos.


----------



## hauntityourself (May 27, 2010)

Take a look at Hauntityourself having some fun scaring gamers at 2011 Midwest Haunters Convention. We can't wait to return next year with our team. Such a blast


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Ill check out your vids, thanks. I would like more info on building a facade for a house. I think the thing that most people have a problem with, maybe just me, is attaching or securing the facade (or theater flat) to the house. I really think that to take a home haunt to the next level you have to fundamentally change the face of the house, unless you live in a killer old victorian home. Those of us in the burbs want to change the face of our house for as cheap as possible without nailing crap to the house, its definitely a challenge. And dont forget storage. Holy crap. Darkrose Manor did a great job with a facade. Hope this post makes sense, Im working on 3 hrs of sleep. THanks in advance.


----------



## hauntityourself (May 27, 2010)

In this episode of Haunt Ventures Jason Dasti explains the madness behind how to create perfect smashed walls


----------



## hauntityourself (May 27, 2010)

Here's a look at the Powerhouse of Terror haunt team getting crafty!! We are working on our 2012 media kits. We are in the beginning stages of creating these little coffins, but we wanted to share our progress so far, as well as some "safety tips". Let us know what you think!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Keep up the good work guys/gals, mucho appreciated.


----------



## hauntityourself (May 27, 2010)

Hey guys, here is a video we hope will be helpful when using airbrush for make-up in your haunted house. We show some troubleshooting tips that you may find useful. Thanks for watching. 




 - teaching airbrush




 - airbrush troubleshooting


----------



## hauntityourself (May 27, 2010)

Take a look at our portable make-up area from which doubles as a break area for our actors. This video was shot during the summer 2011 at the Mississauga ribfest where we had set up CarnEvil Manor, our promotional haunted attraction for our October event, the Powerhouse of Terror in Toronto Canada.


----------



## hauntityourself (May 27, 2010)

Here is a continuation of the foam masonry video that was posted earlier. We just filmed a complete tutorial from start to finish and that will be posted within the next few days. Thanks for watching and enjoy!!!


----------



## hauntityourself (May 27, 2010)

We found some great affordable make-up supplies for our haunted house at our local dollar store! The brushes we found here are great quality and best of all, really cheap!! These will be great for the kits we are creating for our actors to apply their own make-up.


----------



## hauntityourself (May 27, 2010)

Drago said:


> Keep up the good work guys/gals, mucho appreciated.


Thanks so much! We appreciate your support


----------



## hauntityourself (May 27, 2010)

*Sketchy Elves*

We did it again folks! This time the Powerhouse of Terror scare team headed out to the Lakeshore Santa Claus parade to wish everyone a scary Christmas. Watch the hilarious reactions to our sketchy elves!!


----------

